# Handling crickets



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Getting a BD soon, obviously will have to feed 'em crickets, I came across a little gadget the other week but can't remember it's name where it picks up the insect for you, so you dont have to touch it. Anyone know what they are called, whether they are actually useful, just dont like dealing with insects, use to dislike it when I was kid and when I fed them to a couple of frogs I had.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

A pair of feeding tongs and grab them by the leg is all you really need.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Feeding tongs may work, but can be a bit of an effort if you're having to feed 50 crickets a day to a baby BD...

A cricket keeper with the tube system can also work, or you could try using the method I use to avoid having to touch them more than necessary:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/74846-photo-guide-handling-insects-without.html


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I use tweezers. If you are going to grab them by the leg, dont grab back legs they tend to wriggle and break them off


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

To be honest i dont see why people dont hand feed, i fidn it a pain in the ass when gtting tweezers and chasing the little critters around. But if you have set you mind on been scared of them try using tweezers or somewthing similer : victory:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If feeding a large number then keep your crickets in a fairly large tub with egg cartons, put a livefood tub inside and shake your egg cartons over the livefood tub then just place the lid on before removing. You won't have to touch them and will get loads. If you've got too many then pop a corner up and shake a few back in.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Not to arsed about handling them myself although they do freak me out a little, just thinking about the summer when i am on holiday and download fest and stuff like that when my poor old granmother will have to become a nanny to baby bd.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

You just have to face the fact.
Don't touch/scared pooless of the crickets = Don't get what you want.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Joshua - You can get a Spider Catcher that is like a mini vacuum from Lakeland Plastics. I think that should sort you out. I was thinking of getting one. Just to make things easier. But also the cricket keepers are quite good. They have tubes in that the crickets climb up then you just flick them out when you need them. You can either order the Spider Catcher thing over the internet or they have a shop in York.

Spider Catcher - Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

i herd them into the corner of the tub with a spoon and just scoop em out.
the spoons too smooth for them to grip and run/jump off.
a desert or soup spoon works best. 
i keep the spoon seperate so no-one in the house thinks they might be using a crickety spoon !


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd be worried about squishing them with the spoon!

I just grab them. Have to be careful not to grab any cripples though, they give me the heebie jeebies. 

As for when relatives have to feed them, I'd say the cricket keeper with the tube is the best idea.

Alternatively if you are only away for the weekend, pop the desired amount of crickets in a separate tub then the feeder will just have to pour them in without having to worry about numbers.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> To be honest i dont see why people dont hand feed, i fidn it a pain in the ass when gtting tweezers and chasing the little critters around. But if you have set you mind on been scared of them try using tweezers or somewthing similer : victory:


 People don't set their minds to dislike something. You may not be afraid of them and may not be able to understand why they give people the heeby jeebys any more than I might not understand how some people can be afraid of large dogs. There must be somthing in life that you are afraid of and if so, are you saying that you are only afraid because you decided to be and once you decide not to be, you won't be afraid any more? If only it was so simple. I have no problems handling wax worms, flies, earthworms etc but I simply cannot handle crickets. But then I personally wouldn't have a problem handling a ssiped off large dog either.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i always put toilet paper rolls in the cricket bucket. they crawl inside and i just shook them out into the cages.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

shaolinmaster said:


> Joshua - You can get a Spider Catcher that is like a mini vacuum from Lakeland Plastics. I think that should sort you out. I was thinking of getting one. Just to make things easier. But also the cricket keepers are quite good. They have tubes in that the crickets climb up then you just flick them out when you need them. You can either order the Spider Catcher thing over the internet or they have a shop in York.
> 
> Spider Catcher - Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware


I might get one of those just to see how it works!  Isn't there something similar a bit more rep care orientated? Something like the cricket catcher? I sware I've seen it before!


----------

